

Show HN: Self-tracking & data micro-blogging service - ejain
https://zenobase.com/

======
ejain
Created this service because I was fed up using a dozen or so specialized
sites to keep track of various aspects of my life (e.g. outdoor trips to help
plan future trips, list of movies I've watched, how long ago I got my last
haircut etc). I wanted something more generic with better control over my
data, but without resorting to Excel. Now I'm hoping to expand this service to
make it useful to more people, so any feedback is appreciated!

